# Husband is jealous of my gf



## Judy001 (Dec 1, 2011)

My husband and I have been married 11 years and have always had a close and loving relationship. I am bisexual and he has always been accepting of that. Over the years I've brought various females into our relationship for some occasional fun and he has enjoyed watching or sometimes joining in. During the past 6 months I've become attached to a certain woman and have been seeing her regularly on the weekends. She and I have had sex together with and without my husband. But lately my husband has become jealous of her complaining that I spend too much time with her. He would be happier if we were to entertaining various ladies rather than just her. I truly love my husband, but I also find myself very attracted to her. And for now at least I want to keep seeing her. I feel very torn and would appreciate some advice.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

ditch the girl, or lose your husband. you are cake eating right now and you know it. my wife is also bi. she ended up having an EA which led to a PA with the next door neigbors wife while he was deployed. it might not have bothered me if it was a decision that we both agreed to as well as the girlfriends husband, but an affair is an affair is an affair. your husband was ok with you being with other girls because he enjoyed the cake eating, watching you be with another girl and being with her himself. there is really nothing wrong with that if both of you are completely comfortable with it, but as soon as one of you becomes uncomfortable with it, it becomes damaging to your marriage. it all depends on what you value more, your marriage, or your relationship with your girlfriend. i required my wife to sever all communication and contact with the other woman, your husband may or may not do so with you. i can say this though, the more you spend time with someone that your husband is jealous of, the more he will feel betrayed. prove to him that he is your number one with your actions. ask him what you he wants you to do and do it. or, ignore his wishes and betray his trust and turn a very accepting relationship into a very nasty train wreck. your choice.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Being bisexual is no excuse for infidelity.


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

Hicks said:


> Being bisexual is no excuse for infidelity.


:iagree: This. 

Just because you are same sex doesn't mean the rules are now out the window.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

What's more important- your husband of many years, or some chick you met 6 months ago?

Only you know the answer to that. But I suspect you know that already.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Why are you married? Honestly I don't understand what you get out of it, was it his idea to marry? Did you use marriage as a way to entice your H into staying with you? How can you have a close and loving relationship with him and also another person and expect him to feel fully loved back?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

As'laDain said:


> ditch the girl, or lose your husband.


:iagree:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

What the....

Why do people who claim to be bisexual get to have bfs/gfs? People who are bi can be monogamous.

He has every right to feel jealous. You are his wife...

Maybe he can have a gf? Make things even


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

He gave you permission to have sex with other men. You are now wanting to change the agreement to you want to have a full relationship with another person. You are downgrading his place in your life, and he is calling you on it.

Your actions have moved from agreed upon sex, to what is effectively cheatng on your relationship, The essential rule for what you have been doing, s that you husband needs to be able to pull the plug on you and the other girl if he sees or feels your relationship being threatened. 

He's doing that.

You are fighting it. 

That alone tells you that you've crossed a bad line.

Time to choose. Him and your marriage or her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

you need to choose. if you dont and instead opt for the train wreck, please document. nobody admits it, but everyone likes watching a good trainwreck.


----------



## shinebit (Dec 1, 2011)

Judy001 said:


> but I also find myself very attracted to her


Maybe this is the reason why your husband gets jealous, because he know that your a bisexual.


----------



## shinebit (Dec 1, 2011)

Judy001 said:


> but I also find myself very attracted to her


Maybe this is the reason why your husband gets jealous, because he know that your a bisexual.

_________________


cookers and hobs


----------

